# Advanced Pen Making



## BradG (Jun 2, 2015)

So, have we had any major breakthroughs over the past year with regards to new processes & techniques?

I have a couple up my sleeve if I can pull it off. sounds good on paper anyway 

It could just be me not reading through enough pages in the "show off your pens" category, but it seems there's been a drop in the amount of people giving kitless a go etc?

I had a look through Si90's take on Steampunk pens and they were great to see  with all of the out of the box thinking in their design.

Im half touring with the idea of spending more time creating a base or display stand for the pens, along with maybe metal cases for them.

Anyone considered illuminating a translucent blank with an LED in the base with a coin battery? incorporate a tilt switch so it only illuminates when you pick the pen up.

Im also taken with the idea of a pen which packs a tool. even if it were just a tooth pick or tweezers which pulled out the end ... it may set a precedent for pen / multi tools going forward. For me personally id be trying to pack it with survival gear for a tactical pen... but that stuff just floats my boat 

One time I rolled up an RFID circuit and slid it inside a pen body around the refill. This way when I waved it past a door entry system, the pen became a key. In reflection if I were to set about creating a pen for this purpose, I would have cut back on as much metal as possible from the design in order to keep the signal strength nice and strong.

Glass breaker tips on the back of the pen.. one of those things you hope you never need, but at least there's one in your pocket just incase.

Glow in the dark blanks. has anyone had a good go at making these? perhaps coupled with a filigree or masking they could create some very nice effects.

Ruler markings down the side of a pen. Sure, it's going to be a short ruler... but it's a ruler!

I guess my point is why stop at creating a pen. There are so many talented members on this forum, Id imagine with a little bit of idea sharing we could stir up some great new ideas


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome Back!
You pose some interesting questions and ideas.  Will have to give some thought to this!
Hopefully you will be able to get restarted soon!


----------



## BradG (Jun 2, 2015)

I intend on ordering my new lathe next weekend Keith! Really looking forward to it


----------



## mredburn (Jun 2, 2015)

I dont think there has been a drop in people doing kitless pens. More and more are getting metal lathes and going kitless. We have had a surge of new members so there are more new turners than ever. It may just be one of those cycles where not many kitless pens were poted.


----------



## BradG (Jun 2, 2015)

Guess so Mike, il keep my eyes open a while longer! I have noticed quite a few new names on the boards which is good to see


----------



## mredburn (Jun 2, 2015)

If you look down in the left corner of the home page you will see we are over 20,000 members now.  I believe that may be up 8000 over a year ago.


----------



## BradG (Jun 2, 2015)

!! wow as many as that. that's some impressive growth. More the merrier . Have I missed any of your works of art recently?


----------



## mredburn (Jun 2, 2015)

I havent made a lot of pens, making the parts has really kept me busy. I did make one for 2014 pith.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/dec-pen-swap-pictures-127936/index14.html


----------



## BradG (Jun 2, 2015)

I bet it has. they look rather intricate to produce them. definitely a skillset by its own right.

I love the warm tone of copper. that one turned out really nice


----------



## tomtedesco (Jun 2, 2015)

Great ideas, should keep TSA agents on their toes looking at every pen to see if it has a survival tool inside or glows in the dark.


----------



## Akula (Jun 2, 2015)

I did a led top section pen.  I got one of the very small pen lights my Wife's Company was giving away.  I didn't spend a lot of time on it and not happy with the results.  I used the refill out of a production pen and not sure where to get replacements...didn't do a lot of searching.

So it is possible.  Battery replacement would be the long term challenge.  I put the pen in my "later to-do" drawer, just never have worked on it more,  LOL


----------



## BradG (Jun 2, 2015)

I think the battery compartment could easily be made in the back of the pen with an extra thread for an end cap to act as the battery cover. You should definitely  give it another go 

Consider it a challenge!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 2, 2015)

There are quite a few glow in the dark blanks.  Exotic has some, Pennstate has the new M3 ones that just came out.  Probably a lot more than I know of.


----------



## BradG (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll certainly  have to have a play with some  of those. Can think of a few different uses if they give impressive results


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 2, 2015)

Glad to see you're back, Brad.  Can't wait to see what you come up with on these ideas you have.


----------



## BradG (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Derek,  good to see you


----------

